# Favorite Kush plugs? And why?



## brett (May 28, 2018)

They’re on special for another day so any thoughts?

I’m looking seriously at Clariphonic but educate me!


----------



## X-Bassist (May 28, 2018)

Clariphonic can add some sweet clarity that I’ve not heard from any other Harmonic Distortion plugin, and I own many.

Omega N is a great sounding pre that can help signals that need some analog warmth.

Novotron has some great compression, makes things sound punchier and tighter,and actually makes many things sound better the more you push it. I have not seen this from any other compressor I own (though UHe’s compressor is close, and for transparent compression I use fabfilter C2 or MB or L2  )

These are the three I use the most.


----------



## brett (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for that X. I’ll do some more homework on omega and novotron


----------



## kgdrum (May 28, 2018)

the Omega 458a is wonderful for tube /distortion. It's really a beautiful plugin(in a filthy way)  
for $20 you can't go wrong.
There's a long thread on GS you should check out.

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/pro...sformer-458a-kush-tubes-itb.html#post12414412



Also the UBK1 plugin is a great compressor,Greg is an extremely talented developer, he has passion & a great set of ears.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 28, 2018)

Clariphonic and omega N user indeed. As said by others it adds good warmth &clarity to the overal and/or individual tracks(differentiate between orchestral and hybrids off course)

Omega N on a guitar sound f.e. (Like the slide electric from the orange guy) makes it much more lively and harmonicly richer.

Eyeballing the “deflector” from sli-fi digital....


----------



## Henu (May 29, 2018)

Omega A is excellent for aggression and punch, N is great for warming up the sound. They are also both ridiculously low- priced for their value. However, my absolute workhorse is Novatron, which has replaced my hardware on mastering completely. I refuse to master _anything_ without it nowadays, haha!


----------



## brett (May 29, 2018)

Ended up picking up Clariphonic, two of the Omegas and Novatron. And I only planned on getting Clariphonic...

Thanks for all your comments

B


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 2, 2018)

Make sure to check out the new Reddi DI too.
A long time user of Greg's plugins I still use Clariphonic, UBK-1, 458a the most.


----------



## thebob (Jun 4, 2018)

too bad I did not see this I had them for sale (not novatron though, already gone)

(and I like all of them, I just took the subscription mode)


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 2, 2018)

House of Kush is having a Fouth of July sale in case anyone missed these back in June.

https://www.thehouseofkush.com/store


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 3, 2018)

UBK-1 and Omega 458a here.

curious about the REDDI.


----------

